# Programmer en ADA sur mac



## masterclem (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 
après avoir ardemment recherché une solution sur le net, je fais appel à vous :

Je suis étudiant en 1ere année en école d'ingénieur et on nous fait programmer en ADA. J'ai eu mon premier mac très récemment et j'ai cherché à pouvoir programmer en ADA avec.

Mon problème : j'ai essayé deux méthodes mais aucune n'a marché : 

-installer emacs : http://emacsformacosx.com/ mais lorsque je veux compiler j'ai un problème : "/bin/bash: gnatmake: command not found"

-j'ai alors essayé de télécharger xcode (j'ai la version 4.3.2) ainsi que le compilateur de ce site http://www.macada.org/macada/Welcome.html
mais lorsque je veux créer un nouveau projet/fichier dans xcode, à aucun moment il ne me propose de créer un projet/fichier en ADA, et du coup le bouton compiler reste grisé lorsque j'ouvre un fichier .adb avec xcode.

Toutes les aides que j'ai pu trouver sur le net datent d'il y a un bon moment et aucune ne m'a aidé à régler mon problème. Je suis sous Mac OS X Lion 10.7.4.

Merci d'avance !
Clément


----------



## sparo (28 Mai 2012)

je te conseil d'installer Macports, qui propose d'installer GNAT directement


----------



## masterclem (28 Mai 2012)

Merci de ta réponse rapide, j'ai installé macports mais faut-il faire quelque chose une fois installé ? Car j'ai les mêmes erreurs qu'auparavant.


----------



## sparo (28 Mai 2012)

macports est un système d'installation automatique de paquet

Tu dois lui dire dans une fenêtre terminal ce que tu veux faire .... genre
macports install gnat-gcc                         pour installer un compilateur ADA


----------

